# Fishing in Mn



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Took the grandson fishing yesterday for some perch.We got 9.there is 6" of ice.We just got a ft of snow the last week and the weight of it has pushed water up on top of the ice,we had 2" of water on top of the ice.




__ https://www.facebook.com/cy.eisele/posts/1118182588194452


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You couldn't have forced me out on that ice........looks fun, but homey don't play that game, course the only time I've ever attempted to walk on water here, it didn't work out too well for me...nice catch tho, 
That heater would freak me out.....my line would surely get melted a few times


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> You couldn't have forced me out on that ice........looks fun, but homey don't play that game, course the only time I've ever attempted to walk on water here, it didn't work out too well for me...nice catch tho,
> That heater would freak me out.....my line would surely get melted a few times


Whats the worst that can happen? 

In high school, our favorite activity was to take a pickup and drive out on the lake late at night and move people's fish houses around, our best night was 16. We literally re arranged Kansas Lake south shore in 3 hours.

How did the new sonar work Cy?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Whats the worst that can happen?
> 
> In high school, our favorite activity was to take a pickup and drive out on the lake late at night and move people's fish houses around, our best night was 16. We literally re arranged Kansas Lake south shore in 3 hours.
> 
> How did the new sonar work Cy?


Vexilar worked great.

Was anyone ever sleeping in the fish houses when you moved them?

When I was young and brave or stupid I fished on 2" of ice.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Never gave that a thought.....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Cy, Prolly need to take your snow mobile along! If the Perch ain't biting, you could always troll for Togue!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Togue?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Togue = Lake Trout


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Togue = Lake Trout


Hmmm. Learn something new every day. That is my nugget for today. Thanks!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Togue = Lake Trout


We don't have lake trout in our area.They do have some in northern Mn in deeper lakes.The local lakes are Prairie Pothole lakes mostly 8-10 ft deep is all.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Cy, Prolly need to take your snow mobile along! If the Perch ain't biting, you could always troll for Togue!  :lol: :lol:


I sold my snowmobile to Barnrope.I had not used it in yrs.Last few times we went we rented them,it's something that is cheaper to rent then own if you only use 3 days a yr.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Linda & I were heavy into snowmobiling back in the early 70s, but due to a reduction in income, we sold our 3 sleds, and never looked back!

I was riding a '71 Skidoo 640 TNT, Linda was riding a '71 Skidoo 440 TNT, and the kids were sharing a '71 Skidoo 399 Nordic


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

We had two snowmobiles back when I was kid in the 70's lol. A Scorpion Stinger 2 and a Raider. The Raider was twin tracked with the motor in the rear and you sit in a cockpit was a great machine go any where but lord love a duck if you got it stuck lol The Scorpion was one of the fastest machines for its day. Sorry for hijacking the thread.....

Scorpion Stinger 2










Pic of what the raider looked like


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Linda & I were heavy into snowmobiling back in the early 70s, but due to a reduction in income, we sold our 3 sleds, and never looked back!
> I was riding a '71 Skidoo 640 TNT, Linda was riding a '71 Skidoo 440 TNT, and the kids were sharing a '71 Skidoo 399 Nordic


Our snowmobile was a '74 TNT. Now that I'm older and wiser, I find out the TNT was more of rare bird. Of course ours was old and worn out when we got it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Our snowmobile was a '74 TNT. Now that I'm older and wiser, I find out the TNT was more of rare bird. Of course ours was old and worn out when we got it.


That was my first sled. At least part of it was a TNT.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

TNTs were quite popular in this area, and not rare. he rare ones were the Elans (small) and the Alpines (huge twin track single ski) he Alpines were work horses, and would pull a house, but didn't turn for beans! Sort of like a tractor with the diff lock applied! Alpines also had a reverse, while all the others, of that era, did not!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

What are these snowmobiles and sleds you speak of?? LOL

Later! OL J R 

PS... thought about buying my BIL's old sled up in Indiana and putting a golf cart axle on the front to make it a half track and go mud hogging with it... would seem like great fun...

Course with my luck the thing would never start in our hot summers... LOL


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

luke strawwalker said:


> What are these snowmobiles and sleds you speak of?? LOLLater! OL J R PS... thought about buying my BIL's old sled up in Indiana and putting a golf cart axle on the front to make it a half track and go mud hogging with it... would seem like great fun...Course with my luck the thing would never start in our hot summers... LOL


Air cooled would melt in a helluva hurry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> What are these snowmobiles and sleds you speak of?? LOL
> 
> Later! OL J R
> 
> ...


Most are water cooled but rely on the snow hitting the aluminum coolers mounted under the foot rests and in the track tunnel.They will over heat in 0 degree whether if not enough snow hitting the coolers to disipate the heat.

They do grass drags here.They are fine for 1/4 mile or so and shut them down.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thin Ice!!!

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/15-ice-fishing-fails-four-wheel-variety/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, figured something like that...

One and only time I've been on a sled was probably close to ten years ago... zipped around in the beanfield on about 4 inches or so of snow...

Didn't realize you had to lean so much to get them to corner and stay upright...

Later! OL J R


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yep, figured something like that...One and only time I've been on a sled was probably close to ten years ago... zipped around in the beanfield on about 4 inches or so of snow...Didn't realize you had to lean so much to get them to corner and stay upright...Later! OL J R


Only hardcore sledders and kids go out when there is only 4" here. Which one are you? 

Can't blame you. If I had never done it I would wanna drive in a tiny bit of snow too. BTW, you aren't missing anything. Fun toy before you are legal to drive.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Only hardcore sledders and kids go out when there is only 4" here. Which one are you?
> 
> Can't blame you. If I had never done it I would wanna drive in a tiny bit of snow too. BTW, you aren't missing anything. Fun toy before you are legal to drive.


Well, Betty and I had been married a year or so at the time, and everything Indiana was rather novel, and when the BIL offered, I figured "what the heck" and went for it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya know, there ain't no fish in the world I need bad enough to drill a hole through ice to get...

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Ya know, there ain't no fish in the world I need bad enough to drill a hole through ice to get...Later! OL J R


Fresh walleye out of ice wate hass to be one of my favorite meals.And yes I will drill a hole threw ice to get them.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> Ya know, there ain't no fish in the world I need bad enough to drill a hole through ice to get...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Well, that's just cause you're just plain selfish Luke!!  Poor Ole Cy is up there single-handedly trying to "rescue" them pooooor fish from a sure frozen fate in that water. He HAS to drill a hole to rescue them from Davey Jones' Locker. I can just see him up there trying for all he's worth trying to rescue all he can....while you are sittin in your warm house eatin square fish from a round pond...reminds me of one of those save-sad-dogs commercials.  

73, Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Eating freshly caught fish out of ice water compared to store bought is like eating home grown beef vs going to Walmart and buying it.Absolutely no comparison.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Whats not to like about ice fishing? Sit in a warm heated shack, drink beer and whiskey, eat deer sausage, and catch fish. If the fishing is slow and your in a large enough shack, then you play cards and BS.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

IHCman said:


> Whats not to like about ice fishing? Sit in a warm heated shack, drink beer and whiskey, eat deer sausage, and catch fish. If the fishing is slow and your in a large enough shack, then you play cards and BS.


Played more than my fair share of Kings Corners and 500 in a shack.

We probably had more bites than we knew but we get serious about our card games!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> ...reminds me of one of those save-sad-dogs commercials.
> 
> 73, Mark


Lord, don't get me started...

Every time Kaley Cuoco (sp?) comes on the TV, I just yell at the TV, "Just go look pretty on the nerd show, Kaley... that's all we need to hear from you!"

These stupid celebrities and their "causes"... makes me want to puke...

Later! OL J R 

PS... get 12 more fish just like the ones in the pics and you'd have a can of sardines from what I can see... LOL
That many MIGHT serve 1-2 people...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> PS... get 12 more fish just like the ones in the pics and you'd have a can of sardines from what I can see... LOLThat many MIGHT serve 1-2 people...


Not the biggest perch but that's what they are in that lake.The DNR dumped them in the lake for feed for the walleye but IMO to many and now the walleye won't bite because they have plenty of perch to eat.Just doing my part in thinning the perch population out.Hell of a lot better then sardines too.Yep takes about 5 to make me a nice meal.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Not the biggest perch but that's what they are in that lake.The DNR dumped them in the lake for feed for the walleye but IMO to many and now the walleye won't bite because they have plenty of perch to eat.Just doing my part in thinning the perch population out.Hell of a lot better then sardines too.Yep takes about 5 to make me a nice meal.


Sun Perch?? Yeah, those ARE good eatin'... Mom and Dad used to catch them out of the farm ponds when I was a kid...

Mom loves to fish, Dad kinda liked it, but they're both too old now... I never have particularly cared to fish...

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Sun Perch?? Yeah, those ARE good eatin'... Mom and Dad used to catch them out of the farm ponds when I was a kid...Mom loves to fish, Dad kinda liked it, but they're both too old now... I never have particularly cared to fish...Later! OL J R


Sunnies and Perch are to different fish,here any way.
The perch were just put into the lake a few yrs ago another yr or 2 they will be a lot better size.2 yrs ago they were 4-5" long as all so you threw them all back.Im just doing my part to thin them out a little bit so the rest grow up and getting some good eating also.


----------

